# Chandella and Arianny in Bikinis



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Even though i have seen those tits(Right). They still control me like i have not. Interesting... women are evolving.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Ugh *zip* there goes my morning...


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Something is very off with their faces (I know, I know - Glover and all that) - but look at Arianny, looks bad 

Neck down though, all good


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

It's the ugly sunglasses.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Woman have the true power they just don't realize it to their full potential...Thank GOD. Once they did they would become presidents, prime ministers, CEOs, and even dictators of nations.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Budhisten said:


> Something is very off with their faces (I know, I know - Glover and all that) - but look at Arianny, looks bad
> 
> Neck down though, all good


She looks bad for being Arianny but shes still really hot. I wouldnt call it "bad" unless we are talking about Arianny standards here.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

They look like Wolfman and Miss Glover facewise in this shot - don't know what it is :/

Opinions vary I guess, but I agree - usually she looks good, guess I was just suprised a bit


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey that just like something I seen in Mexico, except it had a donkey, instead of a horse.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

While I do rag on Chandella's face, gotta say, she's looking fit.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> They look like Wolfman and Miss Glover


What kind of women do you date.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What kind of women do you date.:thumbsdown:


As I said, it's just that one picture - not my general opinion of them  Easy mate


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Woman have the true power they just don't realize it to their full potential...Thank GOD. Once they did they would become presidents, prime ministers, CEOs, and even dictators of nations.


As long as women enjoy sex and sluts exist, women will never have the upper hand in the control of societies.

Not saying they shouldn't but uhhh look at Palin and Bachmann... not exactly a good step in the right direction. Bad representatives of the gender.

Edit: But who cares! Look at Arianny's tits! Woah, cool!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Arianny and Chandella look good, Chandella's face ain't all that great but she's got a killer body and a nice ass.

Arianny has no ass however.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> Something is very off with their faces (I know, I know - Glover and all that) - but look at Arianny, looks bad
> 
> Neck down though, all good


coke is one hell of a drug


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Arianny and Chandella look good, Chandella's face ain't all that great but she's got a killer body and a nice ass.
> 
> Arianny has no ass however.


I wanna a piece of your garbage can.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

AmdM said:


> I wanna a piece of your garbage can.


I truly have no idea what you meant by that.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> As I said, it's just that one picture - not my general opinion of them  Easy mate


Even in that picture they look good as hell.

They have sunglasses covering half their face. How can you even tell what they look like in that picture? 

X-Ray vision? Give me your secrets.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Even in that picture they look good as hell.
> 
> They have sunglasses covering half their face. How can you even tell what they look like in that picture?
> 
> X-Ray vision? Give me your secrets.


Yes - x-ray vision


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I truly have no idea what you meant by that.



One man's garbage is another man's treasure. I guess he means people dogging on those two. IRL this is a fantasy










Couldn't find that pic of some ugly internet nerd debating the looks of models and saying "yeah she's totally a 6 max, nothing but dime itches for me though".


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Arianny looks a lot better natural than those shitty playboy pictures. 



TheLyotoLegion said:


> Arianny and Chandella look good, Chandella's face ain't all that great but she's got a killer body and a nice ass.
> 
> Arianny has no ass however.












The ass in here looks too good to be true.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I think they look absolutely spiffing. I would copulate with either in a vigorous manner.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Arianny looks a lot better natural than those shitty playboy pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong they're both hot and I'd wreck both but Arianny's ass is her worst feature. Chandella and Brittney have her beat in the ass by miles.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Lets face it, Britney is hotter than both of these girls.
Lets face it part 2, If I had to choose I'd obviously nail Arianny before Glover.
Lets face it part 3, If faced with the situation I would likely sleep with both of them.
Lets face it part 4, If by some highly unlikely chance this actually comes up in my future and I start thinking of Daniel Glover while sleeping with Chandella I'm going to take it out on all of you.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Is the face really so unattractive? I find her gorgeous. A freakin' Danny Glover picture did pop up when i googled _Chandella Powell smile_ though.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Is the face really so unattractive? I find her gorgeous. A freakin' Danny Glover picture did pop up when i googled _Chandella Powell smile_ though.


People are just being unrealistic. If anyone here saw her in person, they'd call her hot as ****. Unfortunately, shes always next to two of the hottest human beings on the planet so her sexiness is seemingly lower than it actually is.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Is the face really so unattractive? I find her gorgeous. A freakin' Danny Glover picture did pop up when i googled _Chandella Powell smile_ though.


The fact that you can fit Arianny's and Brittneys face onto her face is a bit of a turn off for me.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soakked said:


> One man's garbage is another man's treasure. I guess he means people dogging on those two. IRL this is a fantasy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

pipe said:


>


Ahahahhahaa!


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

i never understood the fascination some fans have trying to say how ugly arianny and chandella are...that is a true hater, even if you dont think they're your type, why the hell would any1 always go out of their way and try to prove how ugly a ring girl is? lol...some ppl just have the strangest things to hate


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Chandella's jaw and jawline are why she's ugly looking.

Similar to that of transgenders.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Arianny looks a lot better natural than those shitty playboy pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Already had pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Already had pancakes for breakfast.


Lawl... oh lord.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Im not being to rude with my comparisons to Dann Glover, he is an attractive man by all acounts.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Just not appreciating Ms. Celeste as of late. Chandella?.....hmmmmmmmm......


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Already had pancakes for breakfast.


Lmao. Even if both their best physical features were combined, they'd still have nothing on Brittney.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

pipe said:


> Im not being to rude with my comparisons to Dann Glover, he is an attractive man by all acounts.


Hmm.....I see your point.

Even younger Danny Glover.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Given the choice I think id pick Danny Glover over Chandella....


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Arianny is frighteningly overrated. Definitely prefer Rachelle Leah and Chandella Powell. Chandella is decent imo. Not amazing or anything and there are slight imperfections to her face, but she is still fit both figuratively and metaphoricaly speaking. Rachelle Leah is surprisingly curvy when naked..

Need to get some REAL girls in there though. Namely Jaime Koeppe, Juliana Samelini or something.


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> Something is very off with their faces (I know, I know - Glover and all that) - but look at Arianny, looks bad
> 
> Neck down though, all good


funny thing. I hadn't noticed they had heads


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

wholeheartedly agree with Arianny having no ass. I guess her titjob didn't go all that well - they look too unnatural (not size-wise, they just look 'off').

Chandella's grown on me... great body, perhaps her tits are a bit droopy but i find her presence very pleasant. Love the way she walks, and really appreciate her derriere.

That being said, I really liked Logan - not the best curves but imho the most beautiful ring girl to date.



TheLyotoLegion said:


> Arianny and Chandella look good, Chandella's face ain't all that great but she's got a killer body and a nice ass.
> 
> Arianny has no ass however.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

I'll be posting some pics from both girls tomorrow, they made some photo shooting here for a famous website, here's a teaser :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I want THIS back in the UFC.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I swear if Chandella put on 10 pounds she would have a smoking body. I hate how you can see her ribs and bones, but you can tell she has the frame to be really curvy. I still don't like her face, though.

As for Arianny I think I am over her. The fake boobs and the flat ass just pale in comparison to miss Palmer's.

Where the hell is Brittany anyways? She would mop the floor with both of them.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

She could be cutter but you can't deny she's damn hot.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

You mean cuter?


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

here's some bikini brittney for ya


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I want THIS back in the UFC.


God bless you Rauno! raise01:raise01:raise01:

Rachelle + Brittney = my perfect fantasy!!!


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

Check this out, Chandella e Arianny :happy01:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

otronegro said:


> Check this out, Chandella e Arianny :happy01:


Whoa.. those pics are nice. Chandella has a niceee ass. She blew Ariannys ass out of the water. Iv not seen pics this good quality in a long time. I almost wanted to clean the hose looking at these pics. I didnt... but almost. And i dont get that urge to pics... ever.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

Who did Chandella bang to get the UFC gig? I can throw a rock and hit 20 better looking black girls on my street.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

BodyHead said:


> Who did Chandella bang to get the UFC gig? I can throw a rock and hit 20 better looking black girls on my street.


One rock and hit 20 better looking black girls? I think you are just bragging. Maybe a handful of pebbles if you are trying to hit twenty different targets...

Why are you throwing rocks at black girls anyway? Too many racism discussions here already


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

how do you post a pic directly to your reply? I've only been able to post links


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Freakshow said:


> how do you post a pic directly to your reply? I've only been able to post links


Right click the image and chose "Copy image location" or something where you get the direct picture link. Then when you post click the "Insert Image" button above and copy that link to there. Enjoy.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Natasha Wicks > both these hoes 

Arianny, as has been said, is ridiculously overrated. And likely a massive **** to boot.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Natasha Wicks > both these hoes
> 
> Arianny, as has been said, is ridiculously overrated. And likely a massive **** to boot.


Call my women hoes again and il put you 6 feet under bitch. :hug:


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

thx Sideways


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Freakshow said:


> thx Sideways


Those must be implants??? They seriously go to her collarbones.


----------

